# This Is Interesting



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

(Sorry if this is in the wrong place. I didn't quite know where to put it)

So in my spare time I have been looking into making a collar or leash of my own. I already have the leash done, but I was looking for video's on how to make collars when I stumbled upon this. So this is pretty neat and I actually want to give it a try. Would anyone be interested in actually buying one of these? Or has anyone ever given this a try? I think it's a unique and creative idea and it does look like a sturdy collar.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

The link doesn't work.


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

:O I shall fix it!

*Fixed! *


----------

